# Mutual Fund Real estate investments in Dubai.



## sspikey (Oct 30, 2005)

I have taken a quick look aorund but could not find any deffinitive answers as to who and if these exist in Dubai. I would be willing to invest a smaller initial capital to try it out but the city and surrounding area seems to be booming and no better time to invest. I have around 10K USD to throw at this.


----------



## homewell (Aug 15, 2005)

www.dubaishareoffer.com may be worth a look, although the initial offering appears complete.

Also, http://www.redhotcurry.com/property/dubai_shareipo.htm and www.dubaiinvestorsgroup.com


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ahh, to be able to Throw 10k around.....


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Be very careful - things like dubaishareoffer.com are often not as good as they seem (e.g. being listed on Ofex does not mean you can sell your shares as no-one may want to buy them! Very few people trade Ofex shares) and you can easily loose everything if the company does not manage itself or the money properly.

I'd say either club together with some friends/family and buy an apartment or try and buy some shares on Dubai's stock market (there are many of Dubai's property developers listed).


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

i would most dfntly advise you against it, and sure as hell will not rush into anything without first having done my homework. as other members rightly pointed out, Dubai has more than a few fundamentally solid companies out there which are based on real numbers, real charts and uptrend proven performance, imo these are the kind of stock u should look into and concentrate on monitoring b4 deciding. 
http://www.zawya.com/equities/ae/


----------



## sspikey (Oct 30, 2005)

You are all right and by no means would i just throw 10 k at the first person to show up. I was honnestly expecting a rash of PM for would be scam artists after i posted this. I seem to be noticing Nakheel seems to be the major player out there. I will be looking into them and doing my homework. I was hopping to just get a feel for the Dubai market from some other more veteran dubai investors out there.

Thank you everyone
Yan Ohayon


----------

